# 6 weeks touring Europe - just my 2 year old and I



## Hymer007 (May 19, 2010)

Hi all

After trawling the forum for days and days I have decided to ask you guys for some ideas... 

I have 6 weeks to fill from today and want to take my Euromobile twin axle 8 meter motorhome (affectionately called Euri) to Europe, but its just me and the little one who has just turned 2.
He is really malleable and chilled out but I am looking to do something easy, safe and cheap.
I have done France a lot covering the Alps, Brittany, Normandy, Lore valley and am after something new.
Happy to try Holland or Germany but no idea where to start.

Euri is 4.5ton but I have my HGV licence (yeah! 8) ) so no issues there, the size of the van however prohibits some parking areas. Ideally looking for somewhere not too busy, just Aires and not camp sites, and not in cities or big towns.... I may be 34 but I hate crowds .... 
We like cycling along rivers/canals, hiking, walking and swimming. 

Any ideas or routes would really be welcome.

Big thanks to all,

Liesel and little Q


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bavaria? 

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The Alpenstrasse in southern Germany.
Beautiful part of the country. 
Loads of stellplatze quiet roads and friendly locals.
Looktit up on the internet and make up your own route and stopping places.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> The Alpenstrasse in southern Germany.
> Beautiful part of the country.
> Loads of stellplatze quiet roads and friendly locals.
> Looktit up on the internet and make up your own route and stopping places.


I'd second that - beautiful scenery and plenty of places to explore. Look for some lakeside spots too.

Colin


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

There was a thread recently about touring in Germany.

No problems with large MHs in Germany - so many large German vans all need a place to stay. If you buy the BordAtlas it will tell you how large the pitches are.


----------

